# Micro-Lux Table Saw



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I borrowed one to cut some plastic car roofs. I need to change the blade to one with a finer cut. With no instructions, I am guessing that I have to remove the "deck" (four screws) to change the blade.


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Bob this may answer you question 

http://www.micromark.com/html_pages/instructions/80463i/80463-arbor-saw.pdf


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 
There should be a small set screw on the lower right hand side panel. It should rotate 180 or so, and pop out, then the panel slides out, and you should be able to change the blade.


----------

